# Can I bring a laptop?



## Tempestshade (22 Jun 2009)

Hey everyone,
I am going to be attending a bmq in the near future, and I was wondering if I was allowed to bring my laptop? Where would it need to be kept, and if there is any other information regarding this subject can you please let me know?

Thank you,
David


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jun 2009)

Topic LOCKED!

This has been asked too many times.

SEARCH  for the words "Laptop" and "BMQ".


----------



## Tempestshade (22 Jun 2009)

Hello,
My other topic was locked on the terms of apparently not using the search terms before I asked my question. When in fact I did use the search terms, exactly as you stated 'laptop bmq' and many alternates. The only answers that were given were either like yours, very vague, or completely unanswered as other questions were also asked.

I am sorry for bringing up a topic that is asked frequently, but I am only asking because I feel that I have not been given an adequate answer through the archives of this forum.

Thank you,
David


----------



## the 48th regulator (22 Jun 2009)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Where were you on the forums when you searched?  If you use the simple search box in the header, it only searches the forum area you are currently in.  You must be in the appropriate board, or use the main search page.
> 
> When I searched for "laptop" within the Basic Training board, I received a lot more than 8 hits.




From one of the other threads, coined_ Laptop at bmq_

Now that makes two that were locked...

dileas

tess

milnet.ca staff


----------

